# Ick/Help



## dye2fish (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a 180 gallon tank and I was doing a 50% water change and noticed one of my fish had a few salt looking specks on it, but I have not added any new fish or anything new in 4 months. Can this be what I'm looking at or what??????? And if so what do I do, give me a treatment method from start to finish. HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Stina (Sep 23, 2007)

It sounds like Ich to me. My 50 gallon community tank had Ich in it. It took about 3-4 month for it to show up. This was on the original fish also. I used Ich* Attack. 100% ORGANIC for Fresh & Saltwater. I just followed the directions on the bottle. My tank has tetra and other fish sensitive to ick medication. All of my fish made it. I would try that.

Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

The best way to go, in my books, is the heat and salt method. I have used this every time I've had an outbreak and it ALWAYS works. I found with meds that it's harder on the fish, sometimes you have to do more than one round and it can be expensive. Salt is much easier and natural. I always use about one handful per 5 gal of water and have never had to re-treat after it's gone. The salt then slowly goes down with water changes after the ich outbreak is over and salt is always helpful when your fish are stressed or under the weather. :thumb: (just make sure that any water changes during the treatment are followed by "topping up the salt")


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

There is an article on ich below my signature.

My favourite treatment is Quick Cure, used daily for 3-4 days after seeing the last white spot fall off, with lots of water changes and substrate vacuumings.

You don't have to add new fish to have ich. There are a number of stressors in a tank that can cause an outbreak.

Kim


----------



## dye2fish (Mar 29, 2007)

How long do you leave the heat up?


----------



## Russo (Apr 20, 2008)

I am currently trying the salt/heat treatment for Ich that my albino convict has... Just a quick question, how often do you put the salt in the tank for? I have put it in once about 3 hours ago and did a 50% water clean, so just need to know how often to put the salt in! Thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You only replace the amount of salt applicable to the amount of water you remove with the water changes.

Kim


----------

